# HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e



## Josi28 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Boardies!!!! |wavey: 

Ich durchsuche schon etwas länger die Anglerboard seiten.

Um mal einige erfahrungen von anderen Leuten zu lesen.

Heute habe ich auch meinen Smartcast RF 30e bekommen.

Das hieß für mich ab in die Klamotten und hin zum See. |supergri 

Vorher natürlich die Bedienungs andleitung gelesen.

Am See angekommen geber an die Rute montiert und los ging es.

Natürlich erstmal schön weit ausgeworfen. Aber nichts passierte, auf der Uhr 

stand nur Smarcast. Dann kam ab und zu nur ein Signal und dann war es 

auch gleich wieder weg. Der See war ruhig kein Wind und nichts.

Als ich dann lden Geber dichter ans Ufer gezogen habe, so ca 5-10 m kam

dann endlich mal ein vernünftiges signal. Als ich habe mich sehr darüber 

gewundert, weil laut Hersteller angabe eine Reichweite von 25 metern 

angegeben ist. Dann wieder ausgeworfen, dabei habe ich die Uhr höher 

gehalten und siehe da es funktionierte besser. #c 

Aber das kann es doch nicht sein. Man kann ja nicht immer den Arm 

nach oben halten. Sieht echt blöd aus und geht auch nicht lange. :m 

Habt Ihr denn andere erfahrungen gemacht oder vielleicht ähnliche.?? #c  ;+ 

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir etwas dazu schreiben könntet. #6 

Mfg. Josi28 

PS: Habe dieses Thema schon einmal in einen andere Tread geschrieben aber leider keine Antwort.

Vielleicht weckt es jetzt ja interesse.


HHiiiiiiiiillfffeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Bitte bitte |bla:  :c  #q


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

An welchem Arm trägst du die "Uhr"?


----------



## Josi28 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

Hallo!!!


@1a-angelshop.de


An dem linken Handgelenk!!!

Wieso #c  #c 

Mfg. Josi28


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

Weil das die meisten so machen (wie die Armbanduhr!?)

Der Smartcast wurde aber so konzipiert, dass du deine Armbanduhr ruhig weiter tragen kannst, also für das rechte Handgelenk! 
Wenn du es am linken trägst zeigt die Antenne nach hinten und nicht zum wasser.

*Am rechten Handgelenk getragen zeigt die Antenne zum Wasser und es sollten die Ergebnisse besser werden *- so um 20 meter und bei optimalen Bedingungen (Antenne genau auf den Geber gerichtet) dann auch 25 - man kann das ja meist nur schätzen!


----------



## Josi28 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

Hallo Gunter!!!

Das ist ja mal ein sehr toller Tipp. Ich war schon recht enttäuscht von dem Gerät.

Ich werde gleich noch mal ans gewässer und es Testen.

Kannst Du mir denn sagen welche einstellungen am Optimalsten sind.??

Mfg. Josi28


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

Einstellungen hängen sehr vom Gewässer ab - meist verwende ich Automatikmodus für die Tiefe, dur in Grenzbereichen (z.B. bei Wassertiefe um 2,90, wenn dann die Automatik auf die Höhere Tiefe schaltet) manuelle Tiefeneinstellung.
Die mittlere Empfindlichkeit (Voreinstellung bei Einschalten) ist auch meist optimal, höhere Empfindlichkeit bringt oft fehlsignale (Fischalarm) bzw. zeigt dir jeden Kaulbarsch.
Wenn du viele Signale hast kannst du die Empfindlichkeit reduzieren um zu Checken, ob da auch gute Fische schwimmen

Ansonsten nutze ich den Smartcast nicht etwa wie ein Echolot beim Meeresangeln sondern als temporäres Hilfsmittel für folgende Fragen:

- Wassertiefe
- Bodenrelieff
- wo sind Löcher, Kanten, Hindernisse
- sind überhaupt fische da und ganz wichtig - wo stehen diese (Grundnähe, Mittelwasser, Oberfläche)

Mit diesen Antworten hilft mir der Smartcast - über eine erfolgreiche Umsetzung der Hinweise entscheidet dann wieder das Können und die Erfahrung des Anglers - und natürlich auch immer ein bisschen Glück!


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

ich hab da noch ne frage. wie soll man denn gleichzeitig auf die smartcastanzeige gucken, wenn sie gerade in richtung wasser gucken sol?


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

Nicht die anzeige soll zum wasser zeigen, sondern der vordere teil der "Uhr" - dort wo die Bedientaste ist


----------



## banditz (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

hmmm ich hab den smartcast rf 15 und habe auch die erfahrung gemacht  je höher er staht ( der smartcast ) je besser die funkweite, hmm gibt es für dich ne möglichkeit die uhr an der rute zubefestigen  ist glaub ich bei dem rf 20 der fall  sollte dann besser gehen.


bis denne banditz


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*



			
				banditz schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ich hab den smartcast rf 15 und habe auch die erfahrung gemacht je höher er staht ( der smartcast ) je besser die funkweite, hmm gibt es für dich ne möglichkeit die uhr an der rute zubefestigen ist glaub ich bei dem rf 20 der fall sollte dann besser gehen.
> 
> 
> bis denne banditz


 
Wird wohl wenig helfen der 20er hat ne grössere Antenne - sieht man schon beim ersten hinschauen, so wie früher die handys - allein daher stammt die grössere Reichweite (das zeigt wie wichtig die Antenne und deren Positionierung für die Reichweite des Smartcast ist)


----------



## banditz (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

@ www.1a-angelshop.de  warum soll das wenig bringen, ich gehe mal davon aus das die rute in der hand ist und wenn ich das teil so befestige das  die empfängereinheit richtung geber zeigt und noch über der eigendlichen handhöhe ist  sollte es schon besser gehen  ich würds auf alle fälle probieren.

 bis denne banditz


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: HIIIIIIILLLLLFFE!!!! Smartcast RF-30e*

Prtobieren kann mans natürlich, wird aber ne ziemliche bastelei - dann hätte man wohl eher die 20 EU mehr investieren sollen und hätte dann auch ne bessere Antenne!

Ich bleibe dabei wird wenig bringen, weil wenn ich das Teil dann so hinbastele dass ichs ablesen kann, zeigt die Antenne nach links und nicht zum geber, das was ich an höhe gewinne verliere ich wieder durch fehlende Ausrichtung!


----------

